# Ceado E37S owners



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, now you guys have had these a couple of weeks, whats the verdicts then? It has been quiet, no questions and few comments. Is this a decent, top of the range flat burr grinder then?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Shhhhhhh say nothing guyskeepit a secret


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

I received my E37S on Wednesday. It's my first burr grinder so I'm not exactly qualified to comment compared to most on here but here are some random thoughts anyway









* It's built like a tank. Short and stocky yet weighs 14.5kg and feels like it'll outlast me.

* Surprisingly quiet on operation. When spinning the motor without beans in the hopper it's barely audible.

* The hopper is huuuge. I need to source a smaller one (probs the Mazzer Mini).

* The beep when you press a button is loud & annoying. I don't think you can turn it off via the control panel settings.

* When initially chucking some old beans through it I suffered from that situation where it throws the grind out at a weird angle, all over my hand. Not sure what causes that (need to find where I read about it happening to someone else) but it hasn't happened since when using fresh beans.

* I haven't played with the anti-static/clump thingy yet but haven't suffered from any clumping that warrants dicking with it so will leave as-is for now.

* The speed of the grinding is pretty fast but not so fast that it makes measuring out exact weights difficult. Pretty much spot on I'd say for domestic use.

* The removable plastic tray catches the majority of spilt grinds which makes cleaning pretty easy. I haven't cleaned internally yet although from what I've seen it's just a case of unfastening the three screws on the top and taking the lid off (top burr and housing are in one assembly).

* The grind adjustment is smooth although quite stiff to move. The calibration seems good to me. On the fine side going beyond about 3 on the scale results in my machine choking and on the coarse side going beyond about 7 the shot is way under extracted so I'm sitting at about half way with my current beans (Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes, 18g to 36g in 30s). Obviously need to start playing with this in more detail. Plenty of time for that









* As I'm new to this game I can't really comment much about the coffee taste improvements from the E37S over a more basic grinder but all I'll say at this point is that I haven't made a shot that I disliked (other than the tests at the extremes). Maybe I'm easily pleased and my taste will become more discerning but from first impressions I'm very happy with the espresso shots that I'm getting from the Profitec PRO 300 + E37S setup. My main aim with choosing this grinder was to get something that I wasn't going to want to be upgrading and from first impressions I'm fairly sure it ticks that box.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts, and good luck! who is next?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I will add a few quick thoughts as I have not been able to use it much as of yet. much of this will concur with calc

Quick.

Quiet.

Huge hopper - need to change asap.

Annoying beep when changing setting which sends the dog crazy.

Not getting great consistency from the timed dose.

One question, this there a way to grind an extra g or 2 while not effecting the dose timer?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can you set button one, to grind for 0.5 seconds or so?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

currently i have one to purge and one to grind. the smaller purge setting doesnt always allow for enough to make up the shortfall. was hoping there was some sort of freeflow grind


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What's your purge setting?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Can you set button one, to grind for 0.5 seconds or so?


Yep, though mine is set to 0.1 for dose top up if I need it.

The beep can also be turned off.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Blackstone said:


> currently i have one to purge and one to grind. the smaller purge setting doesnt always allow for enough to make up the shortfall. was hoping there was some sort of freeflow grind


You get manual mode by pressing the Dose 1 and Dose 2 button simultaneously, that's what I do when purging anyway.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> What's your purge setting?


currently set to 1 which is about 5g.


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> The beep can also be turned off.


Thank *BEEEP* for that.

Thought I'd been through all of the options, must have missed something.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

And you have more shortfall than that sometimes?


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Apparently I missed the fact that the beep can be turned off in the manual, must re-check. It really is stupidly loud. The screen is also ridiculously bright, but it means I can navigate my kitchen in the middle of the night without turning on the lights, so all good.

I have one button set to purge and the other to a double, I've found the weights to be fairly consistent, apart from the odd one that comes out way off (i.e. several reliably coming out at near to 17.5g, and then one at 14g). For top ups I keep it on the double setting and manually blip it.

I'm also impressed with how quiet it is. The hopper is also comical, especially with only ~150g of beans in there.

In terms of grind quality, I don't think I can have a great deal of productive input as I have little to compare it to which would be of relevance. I'm having to kind of re-evaluate what I like in a coffee and doing the rounds and experimenting with a bunch of different beans for a while, which is fun.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> And you have more shortfall than that sometimes?


not anymore. at the start it fluctuated a lot. i think the purge really helps


----------



## JGF (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been struggling so far I must admit, albeit all of my own doing.

I've not had a chance to play with it properly yet - have not even managed to churn through the seasoning beans provided.

I've also been stupidly chopping and changing beans which combined with struggling a bit to get to grips with the adjustment required means I am yet to really hit the sweetspot with anything. Nothing bad, but not anything amazing. Has also been a bit clumpy - have had a lot more spritzers compared to the mignon I was using before (both in a 17g strada basket + WDT) - but clearly need to season it properly and potentially tweak the SCC flap a bit.

On the plus side I'm working from home on Friday so planning a very busy day!


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

I am at a stage now where I am producing constantly good shots with light to medium roast beans (haven't tried medium or darker roasts yet so can't really comment on them) but I could never have achieved this on my vario and experiencing real sweetness from the beans.

Working on a 1.5 sec purge then straight in and its giving me really good results.....now for that green glass hopper !!!


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

For a purge, I just push the portafilter against the switch for a second or two, then tap whichever button on top I was using to reset the timer.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hope it's ok to reopen an old thread - thought this might be a way to engage e37s owners.

Could anyone give an update on how you're getting on now with this grinder as I'm considering it.

I'm particularly interested in how easy it is to swap different beans in it - assuming they've both been dialled in previously, can a grind setting be returned to easily?


----------

